# After Effects- bewegts Ausschneiden



## lichterlow (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Hab mich gefragt ob und wie ich einen bewegten Vordergrund von einem (statischen) Hintergrund (keine bluebox  ) trennen kann?
Danke


----------



## zirag (12. Juli 2005)

Ja kann man...


...Aber ist mit viel Aufwand verbunden. Du musst eine Maske erstellen und diese Frame für Frame animieren (also selber verformen)


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## lichterlow (12. Juli 2005)

na das war mir schon klar, da kann ichs gleich photoshop machen; aber ich dachte ae könnte selbst vielleicht zumindest annäherungen erzeugen, die man nur ausbessern müsste......danke


----------



## chmee (12. Juli 2005)

Der *Difference Key* ist eigentlich dafür gedacht.. Dieser Key't eben die Differenz zwischen
zwei Ebenen.
Ergo Ebene 1 Standbild/Videobild vom Hintergrund ohne Objekte und
Ebene 2 mit Aktion im Vordergrund..

mfg chmee


----------



## goela (12. Juli 2005)

Wenn man Vektormasken verwendet, dann bekommt man mit relativ wenig aufwand gute Ergebnisse.
Habe dies schon angewendet. Man muss je nach Szene die Maske nicht in jedem Frame nachführen.


----------



## meta_grafix (12. Juli 2005)

Moin,

google mal nach Rotoscoping oder Mattepainting mit AFX.

Gruß


----------



## Dance76 (18. Juli 2005)

Oder Du trackst Dir mit der pro Version die Punkte der maske. Sollte bei gutem Kontrastverhältnis auch funktionieren. Sonst legst nen hohen Kontrast drauf, trackst das ganze und nimmst dann den Kontrast wieder weg....

Viel Erfolg....


----------



## lichterlow (18. Juli 2005)

hi, hab glaub ich nicht die pro-Version. Kannst du ein wenig genauer erklären wie das mit Maske tracken läuft? So wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab? d.h. die Eckpunkte der Maske werden animiert, aber wie viel übernimmt AE mit Tracking bzw. wie viel muss ich selber nachkorrigieren? Hab jetzt erstmal jedes Bild in Photoshop ausgeschnitten, da die Kontraste mehr als lausig sind, die Farben sind einfach zu ähnlich, aber ich würde wirklich gerne eine bessere Lösung finden.....villeicht gibts ja auch irgendein Zauber-Plugin?


----------



## meta_grafix (18. Juli 2005)

Hi,

das Motiontracking ist leider nur in der Pro vorhanden. Zauber PlugIn's kenn ich nicht aber Curious gFx ist zum Rotoscoping gut geeignet.

Gruß


----------



## Dance76 (18. Juli 2005)

oder du nimmst das mega zauber tool "mokey" von Imagineer....

weiß aber nicht ob es davon ne demo version gibt....aber damit bekommst fast alles weg...gerade schnelle bewegungen sind recht simpel. selbst schon bei dv material.....

aber ansonsten bleibt dir fast nur ausmaskieren....und bei der normalen version gibts den tracker net. hab auch schon mehrmals geflucht. aber kleiner tip am rande......auf nem anderen rechner die 30-tage-demo installieren. die sachen tracken. speichern und das gespeicherte wieder in das normale projekt importieren.... auch...;-)

ist ja nur nen test....


----------

